# Solved: "DVD burner not found" (Windows DVD Maker)



## spam-man (Jan 8, 2012)

I have opened Windows DVD Maker and added a .wmv file to burn onto DVD. Everything work and is set to go but the software hasn't picked up a DVD burner on my system. 

I have burned DVD data discs and have also copied existing DVDs using the Roxio Easy CD & DVD Burning software on the machine, so I know the hardware is working! The Roxio software sadly doesn't allow me burn DVDs from files on my computer, which Windows DVD Maker does (or at least should, if I could get it to pick up the DVD burner!). 

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

With thanks 
Mark 

P.S. The DVD burner is a HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GA31N ATA Device


----------



## spam-man (Jan 8, 2012)

Many thanks To Elvandil who has solved this problem here: www.techguy.org/896890

I am using a USB Modem (connecting to the '3' Mobile Phone network) - for some reason, the USB Modem gets picked up in Device Manager as a CD/DVD ROM drive, and this is what was causing the issue!

I simply unplugged the modem, and restarted Windows DVD Maker, and it found my DVD burner straight away 

Many thanks Elvandil for some great diagnostics!

Mark


----------

